# How To Install a J1772 Plug



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

migreig said:


> Having only been driving my Ev for a couple of months now, I'm still in the honeymoon stage. I'm happy with my 12V Soneil chargers but am curious about what it would take to install a plug to allow me to utilize the EV charging stations that are now all around my town.
> 
> I have searched for a while and can only find scattered info and plugs for sale.
> 
> ...


It seems like we should have a wiki or something to explain this. It is the SAE J1772 standard which you need to understand at least to some degree. Here is a brief explanation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAE_J1772 You can find more with searches.

Basically the charge stations you see around town are EVSE (Electric Vehicle Supply Equipment), or the place where you plug your EV's charger into. These charge stations are undoubtedly level 2 EVSE which supply 240 VAC. Besides the compatible socket for the plug on the EVSE (charge station) your vehicle's charger system must send a signal to the EVSE to enable it to commence delivering power.

Several EV parts vendors have kits which you can install in your EV conversion to be able to utilize the standard charge stations. Check with the vendors you see listed on this forum as they support us. There may be threads about it also. Try searching for EVSE or J1772.


----------



## migreig (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for that major, I didn't realize that I would need a compatible onboard charger. I got about 10 pages deep into a search for J1772 on this forum and didn't come across any specifics but I will try EVSE.


----------



## Dougnutz (Aug 22, 2011)

Aside from diy solutions http://modularevpower.com/ has some out of the box products that may work for you


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

VictorSheed said:


> Well, this is a great suggestion and our engineers are definitely considering this in future iterations of the product..


You don't seem like a real person, VictorSheed, but I don't see any spammy links in your posts, so if you are a spammer you are a particularly inept one. To prove you are a real person, please tell us the product of two and ten.


----------

